# Thundershirt and fireworks



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/01/thundershirt-and-new-years-eve.html

Thundershirt was used with Chloe during New Year's eve fireworks. She was MUCH better than in year past.

RBD


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Just a reminder that many dogs do not like fireworks. Many dogs are lost because they run away from the noise.

Chloe is noise fearful. Bailey just goes "Birds?"

Happy New Year.

RBD


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We have 2 Thundershirts, one was too large last year.

While Sam has no problems with thunder or fireworks, the Thundershirt makes him relax when guests arrive. 

Love it. Even trim his nails with the Thundershirt on.

@@@
Bailey is funny, RBD.


----------

